# MODEL FEST FEB.22ND,2009



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER SHOW THE FOLLOWING DAY OF THE RIVERSIDE SHOW...WHOS GOING?*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THATS MY BACKYARD SO I'LL BE THERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*7 DAYS LEFT!....WHO'S GOING????????*


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

i'll be there, might as well hit as many shows as possible while still can..lol

who knows what's gonna happen the rest of the year


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll check it out.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

2 days left...who's going?


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

wishi could go to these shows.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BuMp!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I want to go but then it would take a day outta my build days till the NNL.Plus no ride out there.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

JUST GOT HOME ABOUT 20mins AGO. GOOD SHOW. LESS LOWRIDERS THAN LAST YEAR THOUGH. HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIES FROM MCBA..BIGGS, TWINN, SMALLZ, BIGG DEE, DAVE CHAMPION. CONGRATS TO THE HOMIES WHO WON!! DOWNLOADING PICS AND WILL POST UP IN A FEW. AFTER THE SHOW WE STOPPED TO GET SOME BBQ!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 22 2009, 06:11 PM~13078855
> *JUST GOT HOME ABOUT 20mins AGO. GOOD SHOW. LESS LOWRIDERS THAN LAST YEAR THOUGH. HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIES FROM MCBA..BIGGS, TWINN, SMALLZ, BIGG DEE, DAVE CHAMPION. CONGRATS TO THE HOMIES WHO WON!! DOWNLOADING PICS AND WILL POST UP IN A FEW. AFTER THE SHOW WE STOPPED TO GET SOME BBQ!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

can wait to see the pics wish i could of made it down tooks meds when i got home and over slept. by the time i got up it was to late to drive out there.. :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 06:20 PM~13078956
> *can wait to see the pics wish i could of made it down tooks meds when i got home and over slept. by the time i got up it was to late to drive out there.. :angry:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


that shit's funny, I was supposed to meet up at Biggs this moring but overslept .....didn't get up til almost noon, the allnighter Friday trying to ge two cars done for the show and long days at work caught up to me... :uh: 

but only two weeks to NNL road trip!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I took a bunch of pics too. I'll post by this week. Big turn out this year.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 22 2009, 06:49 PM~13079246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that shit's funny, I was supposed to meet up at Biggs this moring but overslept .....didn't get up til almost noon, the allnighter Friday trying to ge two cars done for the show and long days at work caught up to me... :uh:
> 
> ...



Oh yha i was tired from yesterdays show so i woke up at about 11:30 and said fuck it im not going.But for sure im going to the NNL as well as the lower left NNL.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats to the big badd ass MCBA for cleanin house @ the show today, congrats to all the winners from mcba, keep up the good work homiez!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

CONGRATS TO THE HOMIES ! 

We Swept the Lowrider class (Twinn,David Champion,Me)
Swetps Hot Rods (Biggs,FAT ASS AGAIN, Me)
and i forget the other classes that we brought home 

anyways im no photogropher so this is it 


































































































































































Enjoy the pics but dont stare for too long GO BUILD SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOOD PICS BRO :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

No more pics? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm resizing mine tonight. But the pics above are the ones I have too, unless you want to see some military and sci-fi and horror figs, like the Vampirella bust figure?


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> Man those are some nice looking wheels!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Who ever built this has good taste in wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> > Man those are some nice looking wheels!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Who ever built this has good taste in wheels. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

congrats on your 1st place win with this car yesterday twinn!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> CONGRATS TO THE HOMIES !
> 
> We Swept the Lowrider class (Twinn,David Champion,Me)
> Swetps Hot Rods (Biggs,FAT ASS AGAIN, Me)
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 24 2009, 06:20 AM~13095230
> *I see how it is......... :uh:
> that's why you guys left me at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



LAZY ASS! :buttkick: :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Some figures on the back table.


























































































Congratulations to *M.C.B.A.* on all your wins with your cars!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

CONGRATS BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MORE PICS IN A FEW MINUTES! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

any more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK HOMIES SORRY FOR THE LATE PICS BUT AS THE HOMIES WHO WHERE THERE KNOW THERE WASN'T ALOT OF LOWRIDERS!! SO I TOOK ALOT OF PICS OF THE ONES THERE. I WASN'T INTO ALL THE OTHER SHIT THAT WAS THERE. ENJOY! :biggrin: 

ALFRED









MR. BIGGS









































































DAVE CHAMPION


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAVE CHAMPION


























BIG DEE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BIG DEE


























SMALLZ


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SMALLZ










































































TWINN


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MISC.










































































REALLY DIDN'T CARE FOR ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the pics guys!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BAD ASS RIDES ! THE LIGHTING ON THIS PICS ARE GREAT FRED ! REALLY GIVES THESE BUILDS MORE LUSTER THEN WE SEE WHEN WE TAKE OUR PICS !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

[/quote]


does that say 67 non ss?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 07:03 PM~13122948
> *BAD  ASS  RIDES !  THE  LIGHTING  ON THIS  PICS  ARE  GREAT  FRED !  REALLY  GIVES  THESE  BUILDS  MORE  LUSTER  THEN  WE  SEE  WHEN  WE  TAKE  OUR  PICS !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

A few more cars and angles































































































































Good time and good turn out.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

IT DOES BUT IT MIGHT'VE BEEN MOVED DURING JUDGING.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE PICS BOQYOKE! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice pics guy's.. We all had a good time. Fred took us to a nice Bar-B-Que place.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2009, 09:19 PM~13124477
> *Nice pics guy's.. We all had a good time. Fred took us to a nice Bar-B-Que place.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 26 2009, 08:59 PM~13124261
> *NICE PICS BOQYOKE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

*Modelfest 2016*

The last Sunday in February again. 









































A few shots from 2015:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

*ModelFest 2017*

This year had a low attendace of LRs. Many others though. I took pictures of some of the work that was there and here are some of the cars.

Starting with Dirty Dave's humor:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

*ModelFest 2017*


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

*ModelFest 2017*






























































































































































Not at ModelFest but at a car show a couple weeks ago.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Some nice rides! I like the blue Galaxy.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

If I attend next year, I'll post those as well.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice pics bro. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks and You're welcome.

More from 2010:
http://s515.photobucket.com/user/Bogyoke/library/ModelFest-2010?sort=3&page=1


----------



## fobomes (May 17, 2017)

really nice models 


www.top10escorts.com


----------

